# Doll that can wear preemie clothes?



## bethanyclaire (Dec 17, 2004)

Ok, I went through the archives and couldn't find an answer to this so I thought I would post. My DD's birthday is coming up next month and I have gotten her a few things so far, including a Waldorf doll. But... my DS has a regular plastic/cloth body doll that she LOVES! She takes it everywhere, so I am thinking about getting her one also. The thing is that we have a bunch of preemie clothes lying around (I do not know why my mom bought them since my babes were 8.10 and 9.9, but she thought they were cute) and I thought it would be nice to get a doll big enough to wear them. LOL! I am making clothes for the Waldorf doll, but she will be way too small for preemie/newborn clothes. My DD is big for her age, so I'm not worried about the doll being too big for her to carry. So, doll-owning moms, which dolls fit into preemie and/or newborn clothes? Thanks!!!!!


----------



## 4evermom (Feb 3, 2005)

I know we have a cloth body plastic headed doll that wears preemie clothes somewhere but it's oldish and I don't know the brand or anything.


----------



## Throkmorton (Jun 30, 2003)

Not overly NFL, but cabbage patch kids do fit remarkably well in preemie clothes.


----------



## LaughingHyena (May 4, 2004)

I have a baby doll from when I was litttle, the type with plastic limbs and a cloth body. It's about 14 inches tall (long?) and the 3 - 5lb clothes we have fit OK. They are bit baggy in places but it makes them easier for DD to take off.

ETA I found htis hight chart on a knitting pattern, that might help.


----------



## peachpie (Jan 25, 2007)

i seem to remember having a preemie cabbage patch that fit into a lot of the preemie clothes my mom had stored away.


----------



## hubris (Mar 8, 2003)

My son has a Bitty Baby and it can wear the really tiny preemie clothes. I actually bought a couple of preemie outfits from Baby Gap for his doll because I didn't like that all the Bitty Baby stuff was so girly/pink! I wanted something neutral or blue to even things out.







The Gap stuff fits like it was made for the doll.


----------



## Ceili (Nov 21, 2001)

We have a La Baby that we got at Toys R Us. It fits in preemie clothes really well. I bought a preemie outfit for the doll because doll clothes tend to be made with icky polyfiber and I can't stand the way they feel.


----------



## Eman'smom (Mar 19, 2002)

You should have lots of luck going to Toys R Us, we have the soft body "lots of love" babies and they fit in them well.


----------



## Shenjall (Sep 14, 2002)

Another Cabbage Patch vote here. Dd has a regular one and it fits the newborn and preemie clothes quite well. Depending on how small the preemie clothes are (I know have some that are the same "age" but really actually different in size) Cabbage patch has some "preemie" baby dolls too. (Well, they did about 13 years ago when I bought one for my ds)


----------



## bethanyclaire (Dec 17, 2004)

Thanks for your replies everyone! I finally ended up buying her a 20" Berenguer baby online. It is really cute and has full vinyl arms and legs so that she can wear t-shirts and shorts, too, but her body is cloth. I am still hoping the Waldorf doll will be her favorite, though! She has a small Waldorf bunting baby right now that she doesn't play with much anymore, but I think it is because she can't dress it. She used to love it though!!


----------

